

Tell HN: hntrades.com - there

In response to the domain-swap thread today (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1794289), I created this simple app in a few hours' time:<p>http://hntrades.com/<p>You can list domain names that you have for sale/trade, and send messages within the site to other users.  I'll be adding email notifications and some other basic functionality shortly.<p>I kept the domain name generic thinking it might be nice to list books or computer equipment available for trade as well.
======
there
clickable: <http://hntrades.com/>

------
there
i've just added an rss view, so you can subscribe to the latest items listed
on the site.

<http://hntrades.com/rss>

------
ihodes
Fantastic idea! I'm so glad you did this, and I'm quite glad it involves
linking with HN accounts.

I'd like to, maybe, see a karma barrier of 50 to 200, too, and maybe have
karma on the site, as well?

Thanks so much! I just posted a book.

EDIT: Perhaps a way to facilitate trades and/or purchases? Or at least some
recommended ways to go about it, perhaps?

------
NTG
Nice idea. I'll be adding a few domains to the list. However for most of my
domains, I'm more interested in developing them rather than selling or
trading.

Is there a place to list domains you're looking for help in developing sites
for?

A few of mine:

ContractorJobs.com

Knee.com

LocalGasPrices.com

Plop.com

Trustworthy.com

Worn.com

~~~
c1sc0
So what's the going rate for Plop.com?

~~~
NTG
Not too interested in selling it. I've turned down 5-figure offers.

~~~
c1sc0
Make that 6 figures. You _do_ know that 'Plop' is an insanely popular
children's show in Dutch-speaking countries, right? Maybe you should talk to
the producers? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabouter_Plop>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studio_100>

------
tszming
I like this idea!

Btw, might be you should also post to the HN facebook group in order to get
more users.

------
Murkin
Keeps telling me my HN profile doesn't include the required string.

Why is this so complicated ?

~~~
there
sorry, i was downcasing the usernames for consistency but apparently news.yc
requires case-sensitive usernames to pull up the profile.

if you want to try now, it should work for you.

~~~
Murkin
Yup, working now.

Thanks !

------
codeslush
Nice site - I added a few domains. I do question, like others, why the
additional password requirements. If I take that nice long string and put it
in my hn profile, is that not enough to consider me a valid user?

~~~
there
it is, but that just links your account to your hacker news account. you still
need an email address and password to be able to login to the hntrades.com
site (they don't have anything to do with your email and password for this
site).

------
inboulder
Hey, I've been looking for a URL for my new app, this one looks perfect:
beeftard.com Domain Name Sale or Trade ca98am79 4 hours ago

------
sdrinf
These google-docs-spinoffs are fun, except for one part: you lost me on the
authentication.

Please please do not make me create another username/password combination;
maintaining systematic password diversity is a high-cognitive task which
imposes a barrier of entry to your app that's simply not worth it for me.

(I'm actually very agnostic of what drop-ins you use -openid, google auth,
hell even facebook auth -just as long as it's something I can just click
through (granted I'm logged in to those sites))

~~~
johns
If they had done only third-party auth I bet the top comment would be
complaining that there's no site-specific credentials

~~~
roel_v
Yes, and that's why you need both...

------
lachyg
Just listed HTMLslashCSS.com and xHTMLslashCSS.com. Not sure what to do with
them!

------
duck
Does seem to be working now?

------
eof
care to talk about the development platform? (just curious)

~~~
there
php on a rails-like mvc that i wrote

~~~
csomar
hmm, I'm interested on such frameworks. Any Github?

~~~
there
<http://github.com/jcs/halfmoon>

it's light on documentation and i'm still fixing bugs and adding features each
time i use it for another project.

------
rick_2047
Ok I was just wondering, paying for something (or trading your) time should be
an option. For example I have a useless book/gadget which I want to give away
and on the other hand I have some documentation which I want to format I can
put up a note that anyone who knows LaTeX can format the doc and have that
book/gadget for them self.

